# مجموعة كتب عربية عن البترول



## NOC_engineer (24 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكر إدارة الموقع على منحها الثقة لنا للأشراف على هذا القسم الرائع..
نبدأ إن شاء الله بمجموعة من الكتب العربية عن البترول
تنشر على هذا الموقع بشكل حصري ونأمل أن تستفيدوا منها

ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 مايو 2014)

*التقييم البيئي لقطاع البترول والغاز + البترول والمواد البتروكيمياوية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نبدأ السلسلة بكتابين :
الأول بعنوان *التقييم البيئي لقطاع البترول والغاز 
*يمكنكم تحميله من هنا

الثاني بعنوان *البترول والمواد البتروكيمياوية 
*يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 مايو 2014)

*كتاب عربي عن النفط والتكرير بجزئين ... للمهندس (مهند الكاطع)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*كتاب عربي عن النفط والتكرير - الجزء الأول **
يمكنكم تحميله من هنا أو من هنا
**كتاب عربي عن النفط والتكرير - الجزء الثاني**
يمكنكم تحميله من هنا أو من هنا
علماً أن الكتاب للمهندس مهند الكاطع ..*


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 مايو 2014)

*كتاب عربي عن أقتصاد النفط*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الكتاب التالي بعنوان (أقتصاد النفط) 

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (25 مايو 2014)

*كتاب (الدراسات الجيوفيزيائية)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كتاب (الدراسات الجيوفيزيائية) 

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (28 مايو 2014)

*كتاب تكنولوجيا الحفر للآبار النفطية للمهندس رشيد الخولي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب تكنولوجيا الحفر للآبار النفطية للمهندس رشيد الخولي

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (30 مايو 2014)

*كتاب كيفية قياس ضغط المكمن والمحافظة عليه*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كتاب *كيفية قياس ضغط المكمن والمحافظة عليه *
يمكنكم تحميله من هنا أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (2 يونيو 2014)

*كتاب (امكانية استخدام التسجيلات الاهتزازية في زيادة دقة الآبار الموجهة)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كتاب *امكانية استخدام التسجيلات الاهتزازية في زيادة دقة الآبار الموجهة*

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (5 يونيو 2014)

*كتاب (معطيات سيزمية متفوقة تقدمها البئر النفطية) للمؤلف (أ.د. فارس شقير)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب (معطيات سيزمية متفوقة تقدمها البئر النفطية) للمؤلف (أ.د. فارس شقير)

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (7 يونيو 2014)

*كتاب عربي عن الحفر الأتجاهي Directional Drilling*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كتاب عربي عن الحفر الأتجاهي Directional Drilling

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (9 يونيو 2014)

*كتاب (إدارة الإيرادات النفطية العراقية )*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كتاب إدارة الإيرادات النفطية العراقية للمهندس أكرم صادق الخزاعي 

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا أو من هنا


----------



## فوفتي (14 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر جزاك الله خير الجزاء
صلوا على خير البشر سيدنا محمد وآله الاطهار الابرار افضل صلاة واتم التسليم


----------



## mostsafee (23 نوفمبر 2014)

اطلب منكم مساعدتي في مشروع تخرج عن well control


----------



## eliker bahij (24 نوفمبر 2014)

.​They are great uploads ;thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss​


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 نوفمبر 2014)

eliker bahij قال:


> .​They are great uploads ;thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss​



U welcome, brother


----------



## mostafa elhamzawy (24 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع متميز شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## NOC_engineer (25 ديسمبر 2014)

mostafa elhamzawy قال:


> موضوع متميز شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


أشكر مروركم الكريم أخي العزيز


----------



## محمد الجبل 1985 (26 ديسمبر 2014)

شكر على الكتب جميلة جدا


----------



## NOC_engineer (26 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد الجبل 1985 قال:


> شكر على الكتب جميلة جدا


لا شكر على واجب أخي الكريم


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## NOC_engineer (3 أبريل 2015)

بارىبارى قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير


جوزيت الخير كله أخي الكريم ..


----------

